# Looking for a place to hang my hat....I hope this is the best place to post



## copperpennyproperties (8 mo ago)

Hi! I'm Penny from Coweta County Ga. I am a born and raised farm gal....I'm now 64 and am looking for a family who is homesteading that has a barn apt or small cottage on their property.
I'm willing to help on the farm in lieu of rent.
I own my own business so I'm gone part time.
Any leads for Coweta or Fayette county I would be grateful.
I've been renting for 10 years after owning homes since I was 19. I have great references, a background check and I love to cook, garden, care for horses, feed the goats and chickens and grind my own grain for bread.
I love the Lord and would love to be on land with a family who does too!!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 6/24/22 3:37 A.M. CDST

Welcome to HT. 

Sorry about being so late to welcome you, but this is my busier time in the real world and what time I have t come onsite often gets ate up moderating..

As far as leads in your two county area, I would suggest you ask and drive around and advertise in the local classified outlets and see if you can find someone willing to offer an arrangement like you seek and any potentials, run by any local law enforcement folks you or friends know to background check the offers and protect yourself better.


----------

